# Tucker turns 2 yrs old :-) HBD!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Tucker!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tucker!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Happy birthday sweet Tucker. Your picture made me chuckle.


----------



## Lovin'Goldens (Feb 17, 2021)

Happy Birthday Tucker! Hope you have a paw-tastic bday! 🎉


----------



## Mandmac (Mar 30, 2021)

TuckersMamma said:


> Happy Birthday to our boy! I’m not on here enough but been posting Tucker since 12 weeks old. (Off and on).
> In all his glory - BDay tomorrow. Two day celebration starts with photos! LOL
> View attachment 881691
> View attachment 881692


Adorable 🥰 Happy birthday!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Happy Burfday Tucker! 🎂 🎊 🎈 💖🎈🎀🧡


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm late. Happy birthday to Tucker! He sure is handsome.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm late too. Tucker sure looks like a party animal to me.


----------

